# Thyroidectomy?



## Soonersince76 (Sep 11, 2012)

I was wondering who here has had a thyroidectomy as a treatment for Hashimoto's, even though you did not have thyroid cancer.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

I haven't had the TT but I'm meeting with a surgeon next week to start the process on this.

I do have nodules, but nothing red flags for cancer other than this.

My endo and gp recommend removal b/c my thyroid function is wacky-- I'm having racing heart rate, major hair loss (lost 1/2 my hair in the last 4 months), insomnia, diarrhea and also symptoms of hypo-- achy limbs, fatigue. Endo also says we might as well remove thyroid since we can't control or predict function and b/c I have the nodules we have to watch anyway. I don't think anyone would be as quick to agree to surgery if I didn't have the nodules since my numbers are weird but not damning...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

surge said:


> I haven't had the TT but I'm meeting with a surgeon next week to start the process on this.
> 
> I do have nodules, but nothing red flags for cancer other than this.
> 
> My endo and gp recommend removal b/c my thyroid function is wacky-- I'm having racing heart rate, major hair loss (lost 1/2 my hair in the last 4 months), insomnia, diarrhea and also symptoms of hypo-- achy limbs, fatigue. Endo also says we might as well remove thyroid since we can't control or predict function and b/c I have the nodules we have to watch anyway. I don't think anyone would be as quick to agree to surgery if I didn't have the nodules since my numbers are weird but not damning...


I hope you can get it out. You cannot go on like that and it is impossible to get meds right. Even block and replace is impossible due to the rapid changes.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh, it's coming out. My endo and primary are almost as exhausted as I am, trying to keep up with me and I think even the insurance is excited to get this thing under control. ha.

Thanks for your encouragement. I'll be asking a lot of questions once I know when the surgery will happen.


----------



## Soonersince76 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks surge for your reply. I'm dealing with mostly hypo symptoms. Aching fatigue, inability to focus and get my job done. I did start having high blood pressure all of the sudden and for the first time ever my cholesterol was elevated. I'm still waiting for my RAIU results but I sure don't want to deal with this for 10 or 20 years. I'm having a hard time finding articles concerning thyroidectomies and Hashimoto patients.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Look for Texaschick's posts or maybe she'll pop up here. She went from diagnosis to TT fairly quickly, within a matter of months, and a lot of her symptoms were hypo-horrible.

I have a very good friend who was dx hashis long before I was. She had a huge TSH and crazy antibodies, but didn't have a lot of swings into hyper. She was mostly on the hypo side--devastated by fatigue, thinking trouble, disequilibrium, weight gain. She was low, low, low. Her nurse practionnier recommended a very strict diet: no grains (whatsoever), so sugars, no alcohol, no dairy, limited fruit. She drank a lot of broth and ate eggs and salads, from what I can remember, but it worked for her. The theory is that it helped calm the inflammation and allowed the medicine to work. She did this for a long time, but slowly added back in some non-glutinous grains (like GF oats) after a couple of months of total detox. It might be worth a try-- though I know it might also feel depressing to contemplate.

Do you have nodules? Can't remember if you said that.


----------



## Soonersince76 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm not sure yet if I have nodules. My Dr. hasn't called me with the results from my RAIU. I had it done Wednesday. Thought I'd have them back by now.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

My hashi's was diagnosed in March after suffering for over a year. Most of my horrible hyper swings happened early in. Once I went gluten free and started medication, the swings subsided and now only happen once in awhile. I really feel for those who flip flop on a regular basis. That's got to be pure hell.


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

Sooner-- I've looked around too and haven't seen much on thyroidectomy for predominantly hypo symptoms unless a nodule (or more) is involved or a cosmetically unappealing goiter.

Typically, with hashis, TT is recommended if there's a suspicious nodule or if function is fluctuating too wildly. Because your thyroid is in the process of dying, the TT wouldn't necessarily be off the table, I think you'd just need to sit down and discuss with your endo or internist why you're interested in pursuing that option. Because it is surgery, there are the usual risks of surgery and anesthesia involved, and there are specialized risks that have to do with the parathyroids and the vocal chords.

The conversation with the endo/internist is important to because if you're having bad hypo symptoms, it means you're not well medicated yet (it might be really hard to get to that place, I know...). How much medication are you on and do you have recent labs? If you do, I'd post them and let Andros, CA-Lynn, Joplin1975, etc. take a look at them and offer some ideas about how to get them up so you aren't as miserable while you explore the surgery option. Also, have you had antibody testing?


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi Sooner, I am sooo sorry you are experiencing this...surge is right....I got my dx mid Feb. and by August 21 it was gone! Thank you GOD!!! I too had High BP and pulse...name a symptom I had it...seriously....

I know you feel bad now - but every one of these sweethearts here told me it WOULD get BETTER...and you know what? They were right!!! What you are dealing with right now is just a rough patch - it is going to be in the rearview mirror.

Life is reallllllly wonderful on the other side of this beast! Hang in there...read all the positive posts...this site is full of champs and amazing stories...Get to feeling better!


----------

